

Startup Quote: Steve Jobs, co-founder, Apple - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3346863297

======
raychancc
It isn’t the consumers’ job to know what they want.

\- Steve Jobs

<http://startupquote.com/post/3346863297>

